# M/v Captain George/svty



## ZUT444 (Jun 20, 2010)

During the early 1960's I was a CW (Morse code) operator at USCG Radio Station Bermuda/NOC. I vivdly recall working distress traffic (in fact sending a relay SOS for them) with the Captain George, a Greek freighter that was afire in extreme seas, mid North Atlantic. The ship eventually sank. I know that some of the crew survived, but have never since found any written information about the tragedy. I would appreciate any suggestions of how to find data of that sort. BTW, assisting were the M/S Butterfly/5LQK, and another Liberian flagged vessel that has slipped my memory.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Zut444,

This could be your Greek ship - fulfills the requirements. 

Built 1943 by Oregon Portland Oregon - Yard No779 for US Govt - Liberty ship NR 1750.
Cargo - USA.
7176 tons - 10865 Dwt.
L134.6m x B17.3m.
Single screw turbine - 11 kts.
Name Changes:
1947 Maria G Culucundis.
1961 CAPTAIN GEORGE.

Fire and explosion 14.11.1962 and sank in position 36.49N 61.24W 18.11.62.
On voyage from New Orleans - Umm Said - with cargo of Sulphur and Dynamite.
No wonder she blew!

A possible and most likely contender for the Butterfly is 

Built 1959 by Nippon Kokan Shimizu - Yard No149.
Bulk Carrier - Liberian.
12291 tons - 19515 Dwt.
L169.2m x B22.9m. 
Single screw diesel - 14.5 kts.
Name Changes:
1972 Saas Fee.
77 Menites.
Broken up Yantai 14.8.1984.

Hope that will be of some help.

Hawkey01


----------



## ZUT444 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, and thanks Hawkey01! Fortynine years and finally and answer. I'm hooked.


----------



## perkybear (Sep 16, 2010)

*MV Captain George*

ZUT444...
I am a brand spanking new member...but

I was a CW operator, also in Bermuda at the same time. I remember the story a little differently...there was a yacht also in some distress at the same time and there were some resource concerns...ie. redeploying ships etc. I believe the SS Virginia and SS Trinity -- might be a little foggy on the names -- were in the area off port and starboard of the Cap. George. I don't recall the Butterfly...although, I might be having a senior moment.


----------



## landoburns (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi - I am a Scot but I was a freelance R/O on Greek owned liberty ships (like the Captain George/SVTY) from the early 60's. In fact I was on the ss Ekali/SVTZ, next in the callsign sequence! I clearly remember that the Captain George's R/O survived and his story was written up in a (Sunday?) newspaper in the U.K. He was either British or Irish and in his dramatic story he said after many hours firefighting the crew thought they had it under control but it suddenly flared up again, mainly due to the heavy rolling moving the smouldering cargo around the hold. He commented on the bravery of his Greek shipmates. When the order was given to abandon he said he stood having a last look round his cabin which had been his home for many months (long contracts in those days!). He looked at his books etc then jumped overboard and despite the high seas he was rescued. There was a photo of him in the newspaper holding one of his boots which had a hole in it in the ankle area. He was pushing a pencil through the hole and reckoned it had been caused by a shark bite while he was in the water waiting to be rescued. As you can see the story made a big impression on me - especially later when I was in North Atlantic storms in those 20+ year old rust buckets!


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello ZUT444 Here is the Butterfly. odd name for a bulker!
;http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Bl/slides/Butterfly-01.html
best wishes scorcher


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

From the Times Friday 16, November 1962
DYNAMITE SHIP’S CREW TAKE TO LIFEBOATS
ALL CRAFT WARNED TO KEEP CLEAR
New York, Nov, 15

A Greek freighter carrying explosives caught fire in a gale last night about 300 miles off the coast of Bermuda, and late today members of the crew were fighting the flames. Another ship in the area reported tonight that she had picked up a radio message warning all ships to move away, as the fire was believed to be spreading towards dynamite on board the freighter.

A United States Air Force aircraft reported sighting a raft with several people near the freighter, but at this time the captain and most of the crew were apparently still on board their ship.

The Greek vessel, the Captain George (7,187 tons) began broadcasting distress messages at 10.30 last night, indicating that there had been an explosion on board. The explosion started a fire below decks which the crew were unable to check. The radio operator reported that a cargo of sulphur had caught fire and could not be extinguished, but the crew were fighting to keep the flames clear of the dynamite.

*GIANT WAVES*

Later in the night the crew dumped some of the explosives over the side, but there was apparently more in the forward hold which they were unable to reach.

The ship was sighted by the pilot of a B.O.A.C. airliner bound for London about four hours after the first distress message was received. After circling the ship for nearly three hours the pilot, Captain John Forder, flew his aircraft back to New York, where he reported: “The ship was wallowing in the white-topped water. The whole aft was afire. She was going, you could see her wake. Giant waves pounded at her. It was terrible. It gave us such a feeling of helplessness.” 

Captain Forder said that the freighter’s master, Captain George Karemeziz, had sent a radio message to the aircraft saying that he would not abandon ship until absolutely necessary. Two ships flying Liberian flags were standing by, and two United States submarines, the Torsk and Cutlass, were ordered to go at full speed to render all possible assistance.

A gale was blowing in the area, and waves between 30ft and 60ft high were pounding over the freighter and hindering the work of the crew. During the afternoon one of the ships standing by, a tanker called the Virginia attempted to go alongside the Captain George but the seas were too rough. The captain of the Virginia reported that he had suffered damage in the attempt and would not try it again.

*SEVEN RESCUED*

New York. Nov, 15 – Five men from the freighter were tonight lowered from their burning vessel in the Atlantic and picked up safely, the United States Coastguard reported. An earlier report that the boat had been lost was erroneous, the Coastguard said. The men were safe.

The Coastguard said that the Virginia had reported that a second lifeboat was launched and at 11.30 pm GMT two hours later, the Virginia and another ship, The Trinity Navigator, had been unsuccessful in an attempt to pick up the second lifeboat, because of high seas. A spokesman of Radio Corporation of America said it was not clear from the messages whether the captain had abandoned ship.

Radio Corporation of America announced later that the Virginia had two survivors on board and the Trinity five. Eighteen were still in the water.

The freighter is carrying 400 tons of commercial explosives and a cargo of oil.

Regards


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Also from the Times dated Tuesday, Nov, 20, 1962

This morning the United States Coastguard cutter Mendota arrived in Bermuda with three bodies recovered from the sea near the dynamite ship Captain George, which is presumed to have sunk over the weekend. The bodies of the 15 other missing crewmen have not been recovered.
Regards


----------



## mysuesue (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, My father James "Jim" O'neil was a survivor of that ship...I was wondering if anyone knew how I could find my fathers information as a navy seal and purple heart and such? He was in the Korean war and got Injured in this accident. He was in demolition. I hope someone will remember him and can give me some insight. I am his only child and he has passed this yr in April. So I have been researching him and his life. I found his name in a santa cruz news paper as one of the remaining 6 on board this ship. 
Susie


----------

